# ادخل كده وشوف



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

*قد تغرق البنت في صمتها
وتحزن من سوء حظها
وتبكي ولا تدري ما بها
ولا يداويها ســـــــــــــوى

......>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>

كيس  شيبسى عائلي تاكله لوحدها..!!!*


:smil12:
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
معلش بقى لسه صغيره 
ههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه انا لو منها اطلب مصاصه حجم عائلي هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
يا تحــــفه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

هههههههه ماشي يا كوبه


----------



## treaz (27 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه ممكن بطعم الجبنة يااروزى بليززززززززززز


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه من عنيا يا حبي


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2011)

> *
> أتفضلى .... ههههههههههه​*​


















​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ​




هههههههههههه

نورت يا استاذي


----------



## نونوس14 (27 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووووووووووووة*
*ميرسى يا كتكوتة*


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*معلش ربنا يشفيهاااا
*​


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
احلى كلام
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

_*يا ما شاء الله عندنا في القسم تحفه وكوبه 
وشيبسي عائلي 
ربنا يزيد ويبارك *_​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوووووووووووووة*
> *ميرسى يا كتكوتة*


انتي احلي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *معلش ربنا يشفيهاااا
> *​




هههههههههه بردو انت تاني ههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا ميلو نورت:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> احلى كلام
> *




ههههههههههه انتي احلي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _*يا ما شاء الله عندنا في القسم تحفه وكوبه
> وشيبسي عائلي
> ربنا يزيد ويبارك *_​




ههههههههههه يانب

نورت يا عياد


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

اهم حاجة الشيبسى

شكرا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

طبعا طبعا

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## انريكي (28 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

انا ااقول لو تفتحي محل واتبيعي شيبسي وببسي والامور العائلية افضل لكي يا روزي  ههههههههههههههههه

بجد امورة يا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا انريكي

ده من زوقك يا جميل


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه
وانا عاية معاها شيبسى اشمعنى هى
ومصاصة وشيكولا لما نفطر بقى
ميرسى لك يا حبى


----------



## dodo jojo (28 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه..حلوه اوى اوى يا روزى بس بلاش بالشطه لحسن يحرقها ولا حاجه..شكرا*


----------



## مريم12 (28 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
هاتيلها كاتشب
هههههههه

ميررررسى يا روز​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> وانا عاية معاها شيبسى اشمعنى هى
> ومصاصة وشيكولا لما نفطر بقى
> ميرسى لك يا حبى




هههههههههه من عنيا يا حبي

نورتيني


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه..حلوه اوى اوى يا روزى بس بلاش بالشطه لحسن يحرقها ولا حاجه..شكرا*




ههههههههههه حاتر يا دودو

نورت يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> هاتيلها كاتشب
> هههههههه
> 
> ميررررسى يا روز​*




هههههههههههه من عنيا

نورتي يا قمر


----------

